# Me, Myself, and I - Always Having Trouble with One Trying to Shoot the Others



## AgentDrex (Nov 23, 2012)

Here we are at a picnic table:


----------



## AgentDrex (Nov 25, 2012)

Have you ever had that kind of day where you try to talk sense to  yourself but you won't listen?  Yeah, I had that day as you can plainly  see by the photo above.


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol!! Neat idea


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 25, 2012)

You seem like fun.

I would like your post if I wasn't on my phone.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 2, 2012)

Anyone else like this idea or have any suggestions?  I even left a tilt in the photo to get someone to tell me there's a tilt in the photo.  Will someone please help point that out?


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 2, 2012)

The photo is tilted! Might just need to hold your head upright?


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 2, 2012)

do yourself playing poker with yourself.  I keep meaning to, but I'm lazy.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll have to see if my roommate has any cards...

That shot took me about 20 minutes from set up to completion.  So I'm sure it wouldn't take too much longer to do the poker one.  That's a great idea.  When I do it, I'll have one extra idea I think you'll enjoy. Stay tuned!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 2, 2012)

Pallycow said:


> do yourself playing poker with yourself.  I keep meaning to, but I'm lazy.




Just not STRIP poker.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh??? Well, I never!  I was almost done with the editing already.  Now I have to start all over?  Fine.  Let me put my clothes back on.  It was taking forever to correct my overly pale body and hiding the fact that I'm hung like a horse...a seahorse.  What a waste of time.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 2, 2012)

I would suggest a larger caliber finger!  Nice image!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry.  Only have the caliber I was born with.  No silver spoon seen in my mouth.  For that matter, I don't even have a plastic spoon in my mouth.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 2, 2012)

I've tried this, unsuccessfully. Nice!


----------



## Xavieous (Dec 2, 2012)

I like it, made me laugh.  Oh, the image is tilted though  .  You should do a construction work.  One guy working, 4 of you standing around "managing".


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh hey, the image IS tilted, wouldja look at that?  Seems I missed that...thanks for pointing that out... 

that I can do...but how about shoveling instead???  It's winter up here in Bemidji (or well sort of).  I'll have one guy shoveling and the others ones just standing around...doing nothing


----------



## Xavieous (Dec 2, 2012)

Laughing, thinking about it!  One guy can be in a window, peering out with a cup of hot chocolate!  The others can be in various poses of freezing, snow angel, one worker, and fort builder!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 2, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I've tried this, unsuccessfully. Nice!



All I do is setup the camera on a tripod, figure out the composition, lock the camera tight so it doesn't move between shots (I'm lazy and don't wanna spend even more time correcting anything).  

Take a shot of the scene without anyone in it (a just in-case shot if I need to make corrections of something), and then go to position one, take the shot (I use the ten second countdown to give myself time to get in position, my 1000D doesn't allow for IR remote), go to camera, press shutter, go to position two and and so on and so forth...

Bring them into Photoshop (GiMP would work just as well, its where I started experimenting), layer them all and then simply erase each part of the layer to bring the ones below it into view. 

 Must stress the lighting has to be the same during the whole shoot...when I started this shot...the sun was out...then this big cloud moves slowly across the sun...had to wait twenty five minutes for it to move past...I could have used the diffused light caused by the cloud but I really wanted the hard light coming direct...


----------



## PhotoTish (Dec 2, 2012)

Great expressions - I really like this photograph so I'm gonna give you a "like" :thumbup:


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 2, 2012)

Made me laugh! Next time look more in pain after you are shot. It looks like you are smiling.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay...I will do that, thank you!


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for explaining how you did it.  I am going to give it try.  I am a prankster, and I am sure if I thought about it I could really come up with something to miss with my husband and family.  Like same clothes put hair turning gray with wigs.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh yeah!!!   Please share here then, I'd LOVE to see what you come up with!!


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 4, 2012)

Will do


----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 4, 2012)

Ive done a couple of similar shots, good fun, i'd love to do some more, the poker game sounds like a good idea.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 4, 2012)

That's awesome... I'll definitely do more of these types of shots...they're so much fun to think up...to do...and to share...thank you for sharing yours!


----------



## IceCanAm (Dec 4, 2012)

AgentDrex this is awesome, Like your way of thinking and for the instructions as well.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 4, 2012)

That just made my day.  Thank you!


----------

